# Solo Node question



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Can a single cable from the LNB to a solo node be used then split after the solo node with one side going to a Hopper and another to a Joey?

Scott


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dunkonu23 said:


> Can a single cable from the LNB to a solo node be used then split after the solo node with one side going to a Hopper and another to a Joey?
> 
> Scott


No, the Hopper needs a straight run in order to have all three tuners function correctly. Splitting it will effect them if not make one or more not work at all. The Joey run can be split to feed other Joeys.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a "tap" that is part of the Hopper system that allows the feed from node to Hopper to be split off to a Joey.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> Can a single cable from the LNB to a solo node be used then split after the solo node with one side going to a Hopper and another to a Joey?
> 
> Scott


see PDF files at www.dishuser.org/hopper.php Information


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, so will one cable from the LNB work to the solo node or do I need two cables from the LNB to the solo node?

Scott


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

From what I understand, you must have 2 coaxial lines from the LNB to the Solo Node. And then it only needs one line from the Node to the Hopper.

See the PDF.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> Okay, so will one cable from the LNB work to the solo node or do I need two cables from the LNB to the solo node?
> 
> Scott


Eeyope. If one cable coming from DPP device switch, then only TWO tuners of three will be be available.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

P Smith said:


> then only TWO tuners of three will be be available


Nope, the 2 lines carry the 3 tuners.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

In which case will only two of the three tuners be available? Single RG6 or Two RG6 runs? 

Please excuse my ignorance in this--I'm doing an install for my daughter and her new husband because (if you recall) I was early adopter and had installers out here three times before it was done correctly.

Scott


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

dunkonu23 said:


> In which case will only two of the three tuners be available? Single RG6 or Two RG6 runs?
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance in this--I'm doing an install for my daughter and her new husband because (if you recall) I was early adopter and had installers out here three times before it was done correctly.
> 
> Scott


2 RG6 cables carry the 3 tuners.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks. That's what I was looking for. 

Scott


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Eeyope. If one cable coming from DPP device switch, then only TWO tuners of three will be be available.





cclement said:


> Nope, the 2 lines carry the 3 tuners.


P Smith is right on this one.

You need 2 cables for proper function, because each cable carries a dual-tuner capable feed. In the case of a Hopper, which only has 3 tuners, you need BOTH inputs to the solo node to get the 3rd tuner.

I've actually seen this in real life... where someone was hooking up a node and ran a check switch and their Hopper failed on the third tuner. Ultimately the problem was one bad input to the node.

I don't know how well a solo node would run with just a single cable input... but theoretically it looks like you would have 2 tuners with only the single cable.

Basically... don't try it in real... but in theory, it kind of looks like it might sort-of half work for 2 of 3 tuners on a single cable.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, it is works. Just two tuners been available for a week or so.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> There is a "tap" that is part of the Hopper system that allows the feed from node to Hopper to be split off to a Joey.


I am not familiar with the "Tap", if you could direct me to more info on it. I'm not sure why I missed this info. Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garys said:


> I am not familiar with the "Tap", if you could direct me to more info on it. I'm not sure why I missed this info. Thanks.


There is a picture of one in the Hopper Review:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2992841#post2992841
(Right hand column ... 2nd and 3rd pictures down)

It is also covered in the installation diagrams at dishuser.org

Basically it passes satellite power and signal from the node to the Hopper and allows a Joey to tap in on the MoCA feed.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith;3162431 said:


> Actually, it is works. Just two tuners been available for a week or so.


I bet the Hopper doesn't function 100% correctly though. Recordings stuck, etc. ...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

"3HaloODST" said:


> I bet the Hopper doesn't function 100% correctly though. Recordings stuck, etc. ...


It just acts like dual tuner instead of a triple tuner receiver from what I've seen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> I bet the Hopper doesn't function 100% correctly though. Recordings stuck, etc. ...


100% sans third tuner


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

This is interesting stuff. So, with one cable you get all three Sats, but only two tuners. Some documentation leads one to believe that each satellite has its own cable with a Duo Node. But if one thinks about it, that can't be the case because two cables from the same LNB will give you all three Sats. Just some cool stuff. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> This is interesting stuff. So, with one cable you get all three Sats, but only two tuners. Some documentation leads one to believe that each satellite has its own cable with a Duo Node. But if one thinks about it, that can't be the case because two cables from the same LNB will give you all three Sats. Just some cool stuff. Thanks!
> 
> Scott


Scott, you got it wrong or that "documentation" written by a incompetent person.
Just take a little time to understand DPP switching method and you will get all dots in line. Nothing extraordinary.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Connect the three satellite lines on a hub to a 1000.4 dish (or 1000.2). Feed the input on the LNB from a fourth orbital. Each of the three outputs of the DPP switch at the LNB can be any two of the eight orbital/polarity combinations possible. The fourth orbital would not be possible if the DPP switch simply passed the first three orbitals as if they were DP feeds (DP stacks the two polarities of the same orbital location).

The Duo node needs to be based on the tuner's needs. Two hoppers, six sat tuners, six feeds from the switch at the dish (three DPP feeds).


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith;3162651 said:


> 100% sans third tuner


Does it automatically skip recordings when three are scheduled at once? Neat if it works (but pointless.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

too late to check, but yo could do it by yourself


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Nah, as I said, pointless  .


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think I got it now.  Thanks guys!  :up:

Scott


----------

